# Cat proof garden



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello,
Just wondering how to make my garden cat proof as in a don't want my cat getting out.
On two sides i have a 6ft wooden fence and one side is a garage with flat on top so just one big brick wall.

It seems a little harsh but thought about putting elec fencing near the top of the fence but is this to harsh for a cat?

What would you do or have you done?

My cat does not try and get out yet but would like it if i can keep him in.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

we've just had some steel almost L shaped posts made and are going to place them on top of our three sided courtyard with thin chicken wire. Going to experiment with the wire and see what puts them off jumping up but we're hoping the angle of the fencing will do. there's a great site called Outdoor Cat House - Outdoor Cat Houses they are a little expensive but their designs gave me ideas to do it myself. suppose it also depends on what breed you are trying to keep in! some might be more crafty than others.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Not electric! I don't think that's appropriate at all.

There are some excellent sites with great ideas for cat proofing, try one of them instead.

Cat Fence - Purrfect Cat Fence and Cat Fencing

Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike

Cat-Proof Fencing


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Could you just do a run for the cat, saying leading out from a cat flap or window into a fenced run.That way he could get out in the fresh air, but not get away.xxxxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

The last link is a breeder friend of mine who gets her fence from the same place i do which is secur-a-cat - they're in peterborough and i can't recommend them enough - i've had the fencing done at my last 2 houses and it's fabulous - even for cats who try and test the boundaries and one of mine tested every inch of it and couldn't get out of it  xxx

if you want their details pm me and i'll get the number for you xx


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't worry not really going to wire my fence up to the mains lol but i don't know if anyone else has seen the cat and dog elec fencing.

The rolls look very good i do have to think about next door and if it works they do look more pleasing to the eye thanks for those link.

i had though about adding a mesh roof on the kennel run as it has heating etc but i then have the problem of having puppies and my cat having to stay inside for weeks.


----------



## Juliab (Sep 28, 2008)

I think that it is extremely difficult to cat proof a garden - I am amazed how small a place that a cat can squeeze themselves through - even the chunky ones. They are truly elastic. You could, as well as all the other measures mentioned, put something like Silent Roar outside the boundaries - to make them think that a predator is out there. It may also keep away a cat who may come in and chase out yours. However, I have not tested this theory and not sure if the smell is so strong (for cats) that it might scare them back inside the house.

Anyone know?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Juliab said:


> *I think that it is extremely difficult to cat proof a garden - I am amazed how small a place that a cat can squeeze themselves through - even the chunky ones*. They are truly elastic. You could, as well as all the other measures mentioned, put something like Silent Roar outside the boundaries - to make them think that a predator is out there. It may also keep away a cat who may come in and chase out yours. However, I have not tested this theory and not sure if the smell is so strong (for cats) that it might scare them back inside the house.
> 
> Anyone know?


I can assure you it isn't as hard as you think - none of mine have ever been able to get out of the garden and i know that if they're outside of a night time that i don't have to lay awake all night worrying cos they are safe x The cat proof fencing also keeps cats out aswell as in and is obviously a good deterrent for burglars too as they'd break their necks trying to get over it xx

And cats are inquisitive creatures hun, i'm sure they'd be wanting to know what the smell is xx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

wow those poles look really good, didnt even know they existed


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

They do don't they? I'd love to get that done.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

yeh I'll be opting for that style when I get my house.. they look alot neater than the nets


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

lucky i don't have any cats come in or near the garden as the dogs chased them off when we moved in.

Do the poles work? has anyone tried them?


----------



## Neelix (Jul 19, 2008)

I can highly recommend the Katzecure system, I had it fitted this summer, it allows my 2 cats to play safely in the garden. They can't escape and no other cats can get in. Two of my neighbours have also had it fitted and they are very happy too. 
It also looks really good and isn't affected by the planning laws which most of the netting options are as they are above the 6 foot fence limit. 
Contact Andrew at Katzecure Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike and he will survey your garden and give you a quote, he has options for all fence/wall types. I have two differing heights of fence, a boundry wall and part of my neighbours garage in my garden and he secured the whole garden.
It's definatly worth it.


----------



## Keilson (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello Neelix,

Did you look at Securacat system? I have just installed a complex system in an urban garden (but with rural aspects!) to great effect. how does your ssytem keep cats out? Kilse


----------



## Neelix (Jul 19, 2008)

Keilson said:


> Hello Neelix,
> 
> Did you look at Securacat system? I have just installed a complex system in an urban garden (but with rural aspects!) to great effect. how does your ssytem keep cats out? Kilse


The Katzecure poles roles so any cat trying to get in will touch the pole and it will role and they jump back down, it works the same way as it does with your own cat inside the garden.
I'll put a couple of photo's on here if you want to see it or there are some photo's on the web site of the different options.


----------



## goldleaf (Oct 13, 2010)

we supply and install all of the leading cat proof systems available, we also build cat runs and cat kennels, even cat play rooms, check out our site
Gold Leaf Fencing Company

Dan


----------

